# Who needs some plumbing fittings



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm going to order some fittings from plumbingsupply.com for myself, if anyone needs some let me know and we can each pay a small part of the shipping cost. Their prices are about half price than what L#@%s charges.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Check these local Toronto guys out before you do.

JJ Downs
243 Bering Ave, Toronto, ON
(416) 236-1884

Has the most complete selection of PVC Plumbing you'll need & extremely helpful.

http://www.jjdownsplastics.com


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Scotmando said:


> Check these local Toronto guys out before you do.
> 
> JJ Downs
> 243 Bering Ave, Toronto, ON
> ...


Yes they have almost anything you want for plumbing parts. LFS also buys from them.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

loonie said:


> Yes they have almost anything you want for plumbing parts. LFS also buys from them.


who is your lfs?


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

+1 on JJ Downs

cheaper prices than big box stores on some common reef fittings, for sure. The dude behind the counter is very familiar with us reefers.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

+1 

Yes... got my whole plumbing planned out and 1 hr later, after 60$ only, I had all plumbing for 2 durso returns, and plumbing as well. He actually drew everything out. great guys


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Do they have bulkheads?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm not so sure about that, i had bulkheads from when I bought the tank used, came with them... I actually vaguely remember them saying they don't have these sizes of bulkheads because he looked interested in mine. Don't quote me on that...


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

they have bulkheads, hayward and others...prolly even the heavy duty sched 80 PVC ones, but you can call in and ask. very friendly, helpful store.

the only ones they didn't have were 1/2" bulkheads

z


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Patwa said:


> they have bulkheads, hayward and others...prolly even the heavy duty sched 80 PVC ones, but you can call in and ask. very friendly, helpful store.
> 
> the only ones they didn't have were 1/2" bulkheads
> 
> z


Cool, good to know.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I bought 2 3/4" Gate Valves at JJ and it cost me $78,is that cheap?Other online will charge you $9 USD plus $12 shipping go figure.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you comparing apples to apples? There are many brands, and different quality parts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Just bought a bunch of stuff at Rona - for reference here are some prices

10' PVC 1" pipe - $15.29
10' PVC 1/2" pipe - $7.99
1/2" threaded ball valves - $4.49
Tee - 1"(slip)x1"x1/2"(FPT) - $1.49
Elbows (1" and 1/2") - 0.59/0.49
Adapter (1/2" slip-FPT) - 0.49


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

3/4" threaded gate valve for $10 at A.P. classified posted by Liz.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

JJ Downs is a great place, cheaper than pretty much every where i have been and they also carry alot of stuff you cant find any where else.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Flameangel said:


> 3/4" threaded gate valve for $10 at A.P. classified posted by Liz.


http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73809


----------

